# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  07/02/13 Naked Rave and the Ferris Wheel

## Sivason

Naked Rave and the Ferris Wheel - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views


07-02-13 W.I.L.D Did WBTB at 2 am. Had trouble getting my mind off bad situation at work, so I used visualization as my anchor, after counting failed to quiet my mind. Imagined screaming while striking a stump with a stick. I would picture a strike over the left shoulder and then the right back and forth, each timed with a scream. It must have worked because soon my body was asleep, but my mind was present.

I looked around and was standing in the shadows outside a walk up restaurant, like 'Sonics' and a small crowd was standing around. A young man came up to me. I was fully lucid. I recognized the man from waking life. I decided to just observe. He started talking to me about my recently deceased father. He said he knew him and was sorry for my loss. He also spoke perhaps 3 or 4 sentences while we walked inside the building.

I look over and the man has now become my step mother and we are walking down a street in the neighborhood where my father grew up. I decided to just listen, assuming this may be some aspect of my personality. The conversation seemed long and important, but I can not remember what was said.

The DC shifted into some young lady I am not familiar with. I decided to start taking an active role in this LD at this point. I figured I may want to play with the DCs body, so I summoned a hotel. I simply took a 90 degree turn and 'knew' it was into a hotel. A stair way lead up into an old fashioned building, so we went up and into the lobby. A lady was there and I told her we wanted a room. She said it was up the stairs, so we walked up a flight of stairs. A bed appeared on the stairs. I wondered at why my brain jumped ahead of the story, and if I should bother to correct the graphics, as I would prefer a room over a stair case. Suddenly the graphics went hay wire and another bed was descending from the ceiling plus another behind it. I almost lost the dream here.

The visuals faded and I decided I should stabilize. I looked at my hand and it was fading and colorless. I focused on just the shape made by extending my thumb and fore finger in an L shape. I slowly twitched the thumb until it came back into focus. The dream stabilized.

I looked around and was in a library. I walked about for a minute and found a DC of my wife. I talked with her for a minute before I got dirty thoughts going and considered turning this LD erotic. I pulled up her skirt and so on,,, she commented on the lack of fore play. I mentioned that as this was a dream, it seemed like I could just jump ahead, but we could start over. I almost lost the dream here also. I had to stop and stabilize again using a trick similar to the first one. the scene had changed.

I was standing outside a tall building at night in a city. I walked by a DC of a heavy set  woman in a bright red outfit. I decided to enter the building and it was some sort of arcade. After walking around looking at the arcade I noticed a room that had a rave going on. I went into the rave and noticed that one of the women was buck naked and others were dressed in red vinyl costumes like vampires. I decided that I was going to dance. I actually thought that dancing at a rave was part of the task of the month, but that was just wrong. I started dancing and a half dressed woman in a red top and vinyl wings started to get all sorts of sexy with me. We started dirty dancing and I became aroused and distracted,,, and the dream started to collapse. Quick, stabilize it again,,, this time by watching my hand make a fist and open it over and over. When the picture resolved I was outside again.

I wandered around by flying here and there, until I was in front of the building again. This time as I entered the building it was a fancy restaurant. A waiter met me and asked me to follow him. He then went into a long detailed explanation  of how the energy body of a being living in a dream realm/astral was able to sustain consciousness and finally drew a comparison with how the energy body of a being living in my physical world was composed,,, or something like that. It suddenly seemed to me that perhaps I was in fact again in the large astral city I have often visited. At the time, the conversation seemed very profound and deep, but now that I am awake, I have little memory of what he taught me. He continued walking us  to the back of the restaurant and as we went I grabbed some food from some where. It seemed to be peanut butter fudge, and I was surprised by how detailed it tasted and felt. Often dream food is bland.

He told me he had to get me ready for something and to please relax and look into this mirror. This was in a back area, like a kitchen. Suddenly something was injected into my leg. I decided not to freak out, and to see where this odd situation ended. Was this a hostile thing? I suddenly got euphoric and felt like I was drugged. A waitress then led me back through the restaurant. I asked her what was going on and why they drugged me. She just walked me to the door and said it was time for me to leave. It was a nice night outside.

Well hell, that was weird? Here I was still very lucid and not sure if this was an astral realm or the inside of my own head. What to do? I figured remembering the real task of the month (thought the rave was wrong) would be a good idea. I thought it was wind surfing or parasailing. It actually was that a few days before, but I spaced off the date. I thought IRL it was the end of June, but actually July just started, and I had not read the new tasks yet. Now the night outside in front of the building was very pleasant and so vivid that I noticed the sky. I decided that wind surfing on the moon would be more fitting of a challenge. So, I went through a long sequence of flying and trying to summon a clear image of the moon. I was not happy with my first two attempts to fly to the moon as the details were poor. I ended up taking out a coin and watching how the moon light reflected on it. I turned until the moon light really hit the surface of the coin brightly. I then 'knew the moon was directly behind me, and turned. There it was, perfect and crisp, a beautiful full moon. I flew up into the sky and kept it in sight. I made sure the flight took a little while to add effect (the moon is far away) as I approached it expanded until I got the full visual effect of landing on a huge bright round space object. Ha!!!  The best flight to the moon I have ever pulled off! What did the surface look like??? The front of the same darn hotel I had left a few minutes before! Hmmm, more evidence that this was an actual astral place and not my head? If so I probably looked real dumb, flying around their building 'pretending' to go to the  moon. I started to loose the ream again, and needed to stop and stabilize again. This time I took out the coin and slowly turned it in the moon light while focusing on the details of the light and the coins surface. it worked and the dream went on.

After looking at the coin I was still in front of the same building, so I walked down the side walk to see what might be near by. I noticed a couple vehicles, one of which was some sort of security or police, and I felt as though they were observing me. I have been in trouble more than my share if this is the astral city, so I hardly blame them for being cautious. Well, minding my own business, so I just walked down the side walk and turned into the next building. This building had a fun atmosphere kind of like the retail areas in Vegas casinos. I saw what looked like people shopping and took a minute to absorb the stunning colors. I was very impressed. The ceiling was an aqua color and other vibrant blues were on the walls. Crazy good resolution with the visuals. That also made me think astral. It looked way to vivid and real, with proper depth. 

The corridor of shops ended in a large arena area. I flew to the middle and landed on some bright orange thing. Maybe it was a stage? The security vehicle seemed to have followed me and was now slowly creeping around the out side of the arena. Well, I had nothing to do here and probably did not belong in here, so I searched for an exit. I left through a door into a parking structure. I then spent some time just exploring and flying around the area. I do not remember details as this was just fun screwing around stuff. I eventually had to stabilize again, and used the same coin trick.

This time when I looked up from the coin I was inside a house. The detail was fantastic! All the depth and detail was perfect, like a true virtual recreation of a lived in house. It had a couple rooms I could see into, a counter top, and various personal effects. Way too good of graphics! Again, reason to think it was not a normal dream. Two people were in the room with me. They appeared to be DCs of two men I have met IRL, but I felt that they (and the waiter from before) were actually entities/ dream guides. I started laughing. I mentioned to them that this LD was just going and going and going. I commented on how my perception of time would put this experience at about 5 hours elapsed time. I mentioned that it seemed unlikely to honestly be so long, but that I knew when the dream started. I told them by my honest perception I assumed it must now be at least 5:30 AM, and it would be interesting to see what time it ended actually being. They just politely commented that maybe time worked different here.

I started laughing again and pointed out an enameled copper sun ornament they had hanging. I tapped it with my finger and it felt real. I was laughing that if I did not already know I was dreaming, I would not be able to RC, as all the details were perfect. The ornament felt totally real. I then pointed out the tie died tee shirt one of them was wearing. It had the full rainbow of colors in bands from top to bottom. The colors were fantastic! He then gave me a quick lesson in kundalini and how it applies in the dream realm, using his shirt as a diagram of sorts. I felt I already knew most of what he was teaching, but upon awaking I can not  remember the details of the lesson.

After awhile they showed me to the door. They said it was time for me to go back to the ?something? I was outside then. I figured maybe they meant the big hotel building where the rave and restaurant had been. I was sure this was the astral city, and had no interest in getting in trouble, so I flew up looking for it. I saw the building, but as I approached it, it transformed into a huge fair ride. Sort of a skinny tall ferris wheel. I figured I would not fight t and just go sit in one of the cars, to see if anyone was going to come get me or what. The box I was sitting in was not moving, but had a great view of the dawn sky. It looked just like a scene out of that movie Vanilla Sky.

Eventually the dream tried to collapse again. I was about to stabilize but thought about it. It felt as if about 5 hours had passed. I was now just sitting watching the morning sky. maybe I should just go ahead and let the dream end? I felt mentally tired and suspected my body had to pee, so I did not make any attempt to stabilize this time. I actually woke up. It seems my wife had coughed and got out of bed, so that was why the dream had destabilized. I looked at the clock 3:30 AM. LOL. 90 minutes. It had only been a 90 minute dream. I say only, just because it felt like 5ish hours. I never seem to take LDs much past 90 minutes, because I end up mentally drained.

----------


## Csarks

That was quite amazing. All of it. The realism is.... crazy. I have yet to read about Astral travel, so I can not deduce if this was our not. Anyways, good luck on more LD's!

----------


## OneUp

Holy Crap man that dream sounds awesome! Or was it the astral realm? But holy crap it felt like 5 hours! Amazing! But a question Sivason, what happens when you "get in trouble" in the astral realm? Do the astral police get you and put you in jail? serious question btw

----------


## Sivason

As strange as it sounds, yes. In one city they do enforce laws. You can either be put out for good or submit to what ever punishment they dole out. Faced with expulsion I submitted to jail one time. They took almost all my powers away and made me stay in certain areas with an escort until I showed I could behave. It took a month or more to get released. 

They could not enforce anything I did not submit to, but they could banish me. The astral is wild and unstable except in established realms. Getting kicked out of the one major city I can access would not have been ok. I let them punish me.

----------


## OneUp

My god that sounds so cool man, Ill have to try to astral project soon myself. Just curious but what did you do to get put in jail? And if you did get banished would you not be able to Astral Project ever again or would you just not be able to enter that city?

----------


## Sivason

You could still go astral but getting inside a Realm is not easy. Once you have access it is like a stable zone with landscape and inhabitants. Think of realms like islands in a dangerous sea. 
So I could still have gone swimming in a Stormy sea but would not have been allowed on that island again. It is by far the best place I have found so I let them punish me. 

What did I do? I had a dream guide and her bodyguard/boyfriend always messed with me. He could create a tiny blade of some form of energy that would cause real pain. I got sick of him for many reasons. He had spent part of one dream poking me in the privates anytime he snuck up on me during a game. One time I quietly watched him and learned how to create a blade of my own. They appearantly cause actual damage to astral beings. 
He pushed my triggers one time and I snapped. I held him down in a rage and made one of those blades and tried to shove it through his skull. 

That did not go over well.

----------


## OneUp

WOW so intense man, i gotta say all your stories and journal entries are so interesting. Even this now really motivated me to want to AP. thanks for sharing your experiences sivason!

----------

